# Hello..New to italy Looking for flat to rent



## asemprevivo (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello, I am a 26 year old male from the United States. I have been relocated to Italy for business (European sales director), I am currently living in Viareggio but my lease expires in September.

I know very little Italian so I am hoping to find a roommate that speaks English. 

I work from home so location is not all that important although I would like to be somewhere between Viareggio and Genoa.

Please let me know if you have a room or know of someone with a room avilable.

I am also looking to meet other expats living in the region!!

Look forward to hearing from you

Thanks


----------

